# Looking for a Pokemon diaper RP :)



## Kleimander (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi 

I would love to rp as a Pokemon which get forced to wear diapers. It can be every Starter Pokemon, like Charmander, Chimchar, Totodile


----------



## Kleimander (Dec 16, 2017)

If someone gets interested my discord is: DiaperCharmander#5397


----------

